# Union Hijack



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Explains a lot of what's been posted today. Thanks for the fyi. On a personal note fuck Union and C3. Sad to see they're no better than that damn Portland wax co.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

bseracka said:


> Explains a lot of what's been posted today. Thanks for the fyi. On a personal note fuck Union and C3. Sad to see they're no better than that damn Portland wax co.


Try their wax before you talk shit. They are actually really awesome people that support the local snowboard scene to a great extent.

Union makes mediocre bindings. They're not terrible but other companies have advanced beyond what union currently puts out, big name riders or not.


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuck capita and c3? how about fuck nobody? who cares what brands people are stoked on or who they think has the best product. c3 makes great stuff, so do a lot of other brands. 

closed minded-ness is the absolute worst thing in snowboarding. getting people to look at other types of products and personalities in the industry isn't going to kill anyone.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuck Union... That is the dumbest idea for a contest and petty if you ask me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

K_B said:


> Fuck capita and c3? how about fuck nobody? who cares what brands people are stoked on or who they think has the best product. c3 makes great stuff, so do a lot of other brands.
> 
> closed minded-ness is the absolute worst thing in snowboarding. getting people to look at other types of products and personalities in the industry isn't going to kill anyone.[/URL]


Hitting a forum with a barrage of fake "stoke" on one particular brand isn't going to encourage open-mindedness...

This "contest" is designed to flood the forum and make people start thinking about their brands. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

*"...I don't give a shit if your pro Burton, Union, CAPiTA, DWD, Airblaster, whatever, just as long as there is a bombardment of knowledge..."*

Seems that the intention is to get people thinking outside of the box that may be their local, regional, or internet-based loyalties, and not merely a plug for a single brand.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

union bindings are a joke.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^K_B^ Why do you keep trying (unsuccessfully) to link an image of Neil Patrick Harris? 

This thread is weird... Bombardment with knowledge?!? Think outside the box? Best way to do that is for a company to introduce NEW technology. I don't think we're a closed minded forum here, there are a lot of differing opinions.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Why is every hating on Union? I have a pair of forces and besides the toe strap riding up after a few runs, I love these bindings. Can some one educate me? (This is not one of those posts)


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's some knowledge.

Union bindings have terrible baseplate padding, wimpy highbacks, crappy ratchets, and terrible straps. Sure compared to bindings 6 years ago they're decent, but it's nearly 2013 and bindings have vastly improved while union has stubbornly stayed behind


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuck you all i can't handle this stupidity! I literally want to jump out of a 12 story window after reading through all of this bullshit! You guys are complete idiots! Union/c3 is superior to all so fuck off! -_-


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

For comparison, what bindings do you ride?

from my experience, unions are bulletproof. comfy straps, great highback, plenty of padding and good board feel. i'm also not a fanboy, have ridden malavitas for going on three years. but before that had a great, trusty pair of forces.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

What would you recommend? Thanks for the info, I just got back into the game last after being off since 2004!



Qball said:


> Here's some knowledge.
> 
> Union bindings have terrible baseplate padding, wimpy highbacks, crappy ratchets, and terrible straps. Sure compared to bindings 6 years ago they're decent, but it's nearly 2013 and bindings have vastly improved while union has stubbornly stayed behind


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if your union toestraps fit your boots it is only by luck.

they have the shittiest cap design in the industry - hands down.

they refuse to innovate or change this because they ordered them in such a large quantity that they're still selling product from 5+ years ago.

if bright colors distract you then you might be stupid enough to buy these.

and now we know that they use pathetic spam attempts to market their shithole product. fuck union. fuck capita. this shit if for little kids who know no better and are financed by mommy.


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^Please tell me what you ride? A Never Summer with Flows?


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

What the hell? What a weird "contest." Nothing about that makes sense. So I could just post some shit about any brand in any thread and I win? stupid...

Anyways, I'd also like to hear some opinions on superior bindings. I bought a pair of Union Forces last year to upgrade some 9 year old Flow bindings that were horrible in every possible way (other than getting strapped in quickly). Granted I was replacing VERY old bindings, but I thought they were great. Later in the year I also picked up some Cartel EST's for my other board and I didn't feel like they were noticeably better in any way. Maybe I need to try both pairs on the same board, but I was completely happy with both bindings.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jc610 said:


> ^^^Please tell me what you ride? A Never Summer with Flows?


i ride your fatass mom and your crackhead sister you dickriding fanboy ******.


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i ride your fatass mom and your crackhead sister you dickriding fanboy ******.


Oh that's cool. Better than some Flows.


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

^ based on that comment I'd say Bent Metals.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

While I joined this forum a couple of years ago, I'll admit that I only recently came back and started posting again. The "contest" made me curious, although I'm not trying to win a pair of bindings. I'm not a kid who is going to post in 100 threads - I don't have the time or inclination for that.

I am surprised by the amount of brand loyalty I see on snowboarding forum. Personally, I own boards from three different companies and binders from two. There are a bunch of other manufacturers that I've tried and loved, and a few that weren't the best fit for me. 

While I do have some c3 products, I have no intent to advocate for them vs anything else. There simply isn't any absolute truth about any one company's products being the "best". In my opinion, Union bindings aren't outdated or crappy. I find them to be bomb-proof, comfortable, and responsive. I also find Burton bindings to have similar qualities. I've heard really good things about flux and rome, and I'd like to try out raiden. RIDE makes some nice bindings. Flow and Gnu aren't really my thing, but that doesn't mean that they're "bad".

In calling for some people to come over here and contribute to a few threads, I think that the "sales manager of c3" was really advocating for some more temperate voices to inject themselves into the discussions that can quickly devolve into fanboy nonsense. 

No matter what a rider's level of experience, I fail to see that they would have the ability to do anything other than share their personal experiences with the equipment that they've used. Any blanket statements about a brand's quality or usability seem like so much hyperbolic or bombastic nonsense to me. 

One of the truly great things about snowboarding will always be the freedom that it can allow those of us who have the opportunity to participate. When we ride our boards, we're not saving lives or solving the world's problems. We're just having fun. As long as it doesn't interfere with another person's stoke, there is no wrong way to do that. Personal preference in riding style, location, or gear is just that: PERSONAL PREFERENCE. All major manufacturers make solid gear. All major manufacturers have solid tech. While one person may prefer auto tensioning toe straps or tool-less adjustability, another may prefer something that prioritizes simplicity and durability. Neither preference is "wrong"...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Qball said:


> Try their wax before you talk shit. They are actually really awesome people that support the local snowboard scene to a great extent.
> 
> Union makes mediocre bindings. They're not terrible but other companies have advanced beyond what union currently puts out, big name riders or not.


I'm pretty comfortable talking shit about them as a company, from the way they market/spam this site. They could make the greatest wax in the world from bits and pieeces of ground up unicorns and narwhals and I still wouldn't buy it. My decision about them is based solely on the decision to constantly spam the board and dredge 3 year old threads to hock their wares. One thread would be fine, responding to a wax threads would be fine, but they start like 5+ threads a week rather than just updating their original thread. This type of "marketing" is just obnoxious.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bseracka said:


> I'm pretty comfortable talking shit about them as a company, from the way they market/spam this site. They could make the greatest wax in the world from bits and pieeces of ground up unicorns and narwhals and I still wouldn't buy it. My decision about them is based solely on the decision to constantly spam the board and dredge 3 year old threads to hock their wares. One thread would be fine, responding to a wax threads would be fine, but they start like 5+ threads a week rather than just updating their original thread. This type of "marketing" is just obnoxious.


same thing for union. their rep that comes on here has the intelligence of a highschool freshmen. if i owned the company i'd fire him for his online conduct - he makes the company look pathetic. they are.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

look at these pathetic losers:

EasyLoungin


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Kevin, your just mad that your Angry buddy finally called you out with the "Life Of The Snow Carny" aren't you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> look at these pathetic losers:
> 
> EasyLoungin


Wow... they seem to have a lot of time on their hands for "lulz". :dunno:


----------



## K_B (Nov 7, 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxjlw4AnIX1rn1xxfo1_250.gif


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> look at *this pathetic loser*:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/shredlife.html


.....fixed


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no opinion on Union bindings as I've ridden them. Pulling this immature fucking stunt will insure that I don't. 
Good way to alientate potential customers, if that's what they're going for. :dunno:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> same thing for union. their rep that comes on here has the intelligence of a highschool freshmen. if i owned the company i'd fire him for his online conduct - he makes the company look pathetic. they are.



Here are some really rad Shredlife highlights where, he gets really mature. In fact, it reads almost like a transcript from Masterpiece Theater.

Have a dictionary handy.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/43027-union-atlas.html

edit:
@Lucky I don't think the intent was to push Union bindings, I think the intent was to have some people, who are known to be knowledgeable about product (no matter what said product is) come and help out over here. There seem to be a lot of threads where someone will ask about bindings/boards/etc and will be either 

*Misinformed about the product they're interested in.
*Dismissed and referred to another product.
*Have the same product repeated over and over again.

I think having additional opinions are a good thing, don't you?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I have no opinion on Union bindings as I've ridden them. Pulling this immature fucking stunt will insure that I don't.
> Good way to alientate potential customers, if that's what they're going for. :dunno:


Yup I think it's mission accomplished for that! :laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

stupid stupid stupid stupid well you get the point stupid


----------



## jc610 (Nov 7, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I have no opinion on Union bindings as I've ridden them. Pulling this immature fucking stunt will insure that I don't.
> Good way to alientate potential customers, if that's what they're going for. :dunno:


Wow, one person out of the thousands of riders that buy Union bindings, _that'll sure hit 'em where it hurts._


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

When I started riding snowboards in 1986 at Ski Cooper in Colorado, we had only a couple of board companies to choose from, and the product really did suck. Now, there's a binder, boot, or board for every niche. While some of those products aren't well-suited for the niche that I occupy, I absolutely don't get the hatred towards certain brands.

Personally, I enjoy the opportunity to interact with the people who work at and own the companies that I might have the opportunity to buy equipment from. By seeking out respectful interactions with people like nose in both online forums and in person, I (and other people I know) have had the opportunity to try boards and bindings that we otherwise wouldn't have. We've had our feedback taken seriously, and seen related changes to products from companies like Venture, RIDE, Capita, and Union. Then again, I like snowboarding and the opportunity for exploration that it affords me, and I think that flame wars on teh interwebs are silly... Not that I haven't engaged in them on occasion. 

If you don't like Union bindings, why not take advantage of the opportunity to give them feedback by telling nose what hasn't worked for you? He's a dude just like anybody else. If you get confrontational with him, he'll be a dick back. If you give him honest feedback and ask questions, you're likely to recognize tweaks to the product line in future seasons, and you may see yourself getting the opportunity to participate in silly contests for free gear.

Of you could completely write off an equipment manufacturer that was started by snowboarders, is exclusively run by snowboarders, NEVER screws over the "little guy", is the equipment sponsor of choice for some of the more dynamic riders in snowboarding, and whose sales manager spends his time personally soliciting feedback and engaging in conversations with the rank and file riders who geek out on this site and others.

Like everything else snowboard-related, it's all about personal choice.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jc610 said:


> Wow, one person out of the thousands of riders that buy Union bindings, _that'll sure hit 'em where it hurts._


do you realize how many people read this forum shitdick?


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

A few hundred?

And again, why the weird homophobia stuff?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> do you realize how many people read this forum shitdick?


I'm glad someone else was thinking the same thing about that moron. Plus the original post he's ripping on never implied that one person would make a difference, but instead stated the he wasn't going to buy Union.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

matty19 said:


> A few hundred?
> 
> And again, why the weird homophobia stuff?


homophobia? I'm accusing you of having shit on your dick. You're the one automatically assuming its a dudes shit. I was thinking more along the lines of animal shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jc610 said:


> Wow, one person out of the thousands of riders that buy Union bindings, _that'll sure hit 'em where it hurts._


Then why the fuck start this in the first place? 

I know the answer but that will just start more shit.

I have never gotten the forum wars thing. 

If you don't like it here, there are other forums.

Damn. So freakin' weird.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying. And just to reiterate, I'm not a Union fanboy. I'm more of a snowboarding fanboy. And my hygiene is pretty solid. No shit on my dick. I just checked. 

So the question remains: how many people do read this forum?


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

jc610 said:


> ^^^Please tell me what you ride? A Never Summer with Flows?


Please tell me what u ride??? A banana with forces?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

matty19 said:


> So the question remains: how many people do read this forum?


Let me google that for you

seeing as this forum ranks higher on a google search than the actual company i'd say quite a few.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes I am cleaning house. There are some so called hijackers here who are actually making good posts. Carry on.

Others, just here for whatever vendetta it is, I am not really interested. EL is better anyway right? Bye...


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ShredLife 
Let me google that for you

seeing as this forum ranks higher on a google search than the actual company i'd say quite a few.
Questionable reasoning on that one...

If I google "snowboarding forum", and the #1 link is to this site, is that proof that this forum is the definitive online snowboarding forum, or that its name is the closest to my query?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i didn't google 'snowboarding forum' i googled 'are union bindings good?'


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

And your results reflected the sites that most often had those words in that order. That's ALL your results reflected. 

Again, how many people read this forum? If it's as prevalent a voice in snowboarding as previous posters are implying, shouldn't there be an opportunity to engage in honest conversations that can impact product development? Why waste time on flame wars and the like?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowboardingfourm.com
Traffic Rank: 256,503 United States Flag Traffic Rank in US: 76,099

Easyloungin.com
Traffic Rank: 257,965 China Flag Traffic Rank in CN: 57,016

As far as forums go, you can see this forum ranks higher than EL on an international basis and in the US. EL gets a majority of it's traffic from China. Judging by the spam I've seen there, not surprised. 

We've already seen this site have a huge influence on a company's bottom line fwiw.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hopefully a positive impact! Which company?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More fun stuff. 
Statistics Summary for snowboardingforum.com

There are 256,502 sites with a better three-month global Alexa traffic rank than Snowboardingforum.com. About 41% of visitors to the site come from the US, where it has attained a traffic rank of 76,099. The site has a bounce rate of roughly 56% (i.e., 56% of visits consist of only one pageview). Compared with the overall internet population, the site's users tend to browse from school and work, and they are disproportionately childless, moderately educated, high-income men under the age of 35. The time spent in a typical visit to Snowboardingforum.com is about four minutes, with 59 seconds spent on each pageview.

Statistics Summary for easyloungin.com

There are 257,964 sites with a better three-month global Alexa traffic rank than Easyloungin.com. Roughly 43% of visitors to it come from China, where it has attained a traffic rank of 57,016. Search engines refer about 10% of visits to the site. The site is relatively popular among users in the city of Fuzhou (where it is ranked #3,058). Visitors to Easyloungin.com spend about 59 seconds on each pageview and a total of six minutes on the site during each visit.

I didn't realize the city of Fuzhou had such a large snowboard population...


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> snowboardingfourm.com
> Traffic Rank: 256,503 United States Flag Traffic Rank in US: 76,099
> 
> Easyloungin.com
> ...


Which is why certain active members who have said shit that would make trolls blush have not been banned. They have clout and industry contacts. It's created an environment where people refer to each other as cumstains and shitdick like a bunch of 8 year olds who have just watched their first rated R movie.

The quality of information on Easyloungin is at LEAST 38% better than the information here. If just a few loungers decided to help out over here that 38% can be yours.

Fact.

Also LOOOOOVE all the links we get when we post...this place is fuckin COAR, brah.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be sure never to buy Union...well to be fair I wouldn't in the first place anyway.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> Which is why certain active members who have said shit that would make trolls blush have not been banned. They have clout and industry contacts. It's created an environment where people refer to each other as cumstains and shitdick like a bunch of 8 year olds who have just watched their first rated R movie.


You're saying that people's clout and industry contacts here allow them to say curse words? And that moderators here are afraid to punish them, is that it?

I'm the guy who called someone a "shitdick" in this thread and I'm just your average guy. No industry contacts here, nor do I have any clout, just someone who enjoys snowsliding in the winter time. 

We're all big boys here with no apparent need to be overly moderated. Sounds much better than the alternative to me. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> No industry contacts here, nor do I have any clout, just someone who enjoys snowsliding in the winter time.


+1


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow.. didnt realize all the hate with Union. I thought I was in the minority.. 
I've been done with union bindings 3-4seasons ago. Never liked them and always wondered what the hell those fanboys were raving about. They really had nothing extraordinary to offer. 

If my wife weren't so frugal, she would have tossed out her union bindings 2 seasons ago also.. She continues to cuss them out every single time she rides. Most of her troubles stem from the toe strap. She had a bit of trouble with the ankle strap initially but I McGyvered the fuck out of them (dont remember what i had to do really) out of the box.


Well, good to know what Union represents. I'll be staying away from them for good this time and make sure friends I know do the same. Anyone want some Union bindings for women(forgot the model)? Hell, I'll even sell them for cheap!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

phony_stark said:


> Which is why certain active members who have said shit that would make trolls blush have not been banned. They have clout and industry contacts. It's created an environment where people refer to each other as cumstains and shitdick like a bunch of 8 year olds who have just watched their first rated R movie.
> 
> The quality of information on Easyloungin is at LEAST 38% better than the information here. If just a few loungers decided to help out over here that 38% can be yours.
> 
> ...


38% eh? :laugh: Okay. Besides for the fact that this site is eating your lunch, why the fuck start anything?


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm glad that I didn't choose my Burton Cartels based on what they were like three or four years before I bought them.

How is the product that a company put out in its fourth year indicative of what they put out in their eighth or ninth? That doesn't make sense. 

I disliked the Salomon relays I had five years ago, but that wouldn't stop me from considering their product now.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

This is hilarious. The sad thing is that Johan has a point. This forum definately has some self appointed experts who give marginal advice at best. Just because you give a couple thousand people bad, uninformed, opinionated advice doesn't mean you are "helping" them. 

I've been in this industry my entire life and have never been around so much misinformation as in this particular forum. Unions definately need some updating to the straps and ratchets, but they aren't bad bindings. I would ride any Union over any Flow every day of the week. That's an opinion. Both work, both hold your feet to the board and Union sells better. Those are facts. 

While you guys get all worked up over some junior high school pettiness I will sit back laughing. I'll keep chiming in here and there to drop some knowledge and dispel the misinformation occasionally. And I will keep riding my Libs with Flux binders.

In fact I think I'll go ride right now!

Keep the hate flowing!


----------

